# Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto



## Fetter Barsch (18. März 2013)

Hallo, ich habe mehrere Angeln von Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto gesehen. Würdet ihr diese Marken Angel (Kombo Rolle+Rute 10-30 g+Schnur 23€|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes) kaufen oder lieber liegen lassen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Was ist ein Hunde Netto?

Warum nicht? Der Hersteller und Rute bleiben doch die selben, den Fisch juckt es nicht wo Du die Rute her hast.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Was ist ein Hunde Netto?




Das ist die NETTO Kette, die schon viele Jahre NETTO hieß bevor PLUS sich dann auch noch Netto nannte.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Hier mal das Angebot...damit auch jeder weiß, um was diskutiert wird.

http://www.netto.de/angebote/Pages/Angebote.aspx


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist die NETTO Kette, die schon viele Jahre NETTO hieß bevor PLUS sich dann auch noch Netto nannte.



THX, habe glaube ich welche in MV gesehen, in NRW keinen.


----------



## Franky (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

...und ausschl. im Nordosten Deutschlands angesiedelt ist...
Die haben einen schwarzen Hund mit Korb im Maul auf gelben Grund als Logohttp://www.netto.de/Pages/StoreLocator.aspx

"Restliches" Deutschland kennt "nur" diesen Netto: http://www.netto-online.de/Filial-Angebote.chtm

Die Klamotten und der TRO sind nicht uninteressant, die Kombos fallen für mich (bitte entschuldigt die "spaßige Bezeichnung") in die Kategorie "Schwarzanglerkombo": klein, kurz, leicht, billich... :q
Knapp 2 m (bzw. 1,60 m die "Juniorversion") sehen nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend aus. Da macht das Aldi/Lidl-Zeugs auf dem Papier schon mehr her!
Nur weil Abu draufsteht, heisst es nicht, dass es mehr taugt!


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

@Franky: ist aber ABU drin, ich denke das war eher die Frage des TEs, wobei mir eig egal ist wo wer sein Angenzeug kauft.


----------



## Andal (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Wie ich schon im Norma-Trööt schrieb:

Der Krempel kostet 23,- €. Abzüglich Handelsspannen, Transportkosten, Material, Zöllen und Steuern bleibt da ein feuchter Dreck für die Qualität übrig. Wir reden hier von Rute, Rolle und Schnur und nicht von *einem* Wobbler.


Junge, wenn du also 23,- € zu viel hast, dann kauf dir den Mist!


----------



## Fetter Barsch (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Wohn in Sachsen, ist das Nordostdeutschland? Bei uns gibt es den auch! Und ich wollte das Zeug nicht kaufen, wunderte mich nur das Abu so billig herstellt!


----------



## Windelwilli (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Wohn in Sachsen, ist das Nordostdeutschland? Bei uns gibt es den auch! Und ich wollte das Zeug nicht kaufen, *wunderte mich nur das Abu so billig herstellt*!



Wer weiß, vielleicht irgend eine B-Produktion oder halt billigst in Riesenmassen hergestellt.
Wird aber auf keinen Fall 'ne Rocksweeper oder ne Fantasista sein 

Wenn's denn ne Rute von Abu sein soll, würd ich die Vendetta empfehlen.
Ist zumindest getestet und nicht ganz billiger Schrott, trotzdem für den schmalen Geldbeutel.


----------



## 2jahrepause (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Damit kannst du Fische Fangen aber Spass wirst du daran keinen haben.

Wenn du ein Sparfuchs bist dann nimm nen Fufi und geh zum Angelladen um die Ecke da bekommst du dann schon eher was wo man anfangen kann dies ernsthaft als Kombo zum Angeln zu bezeichnen.

Was Angelsachen aus den Programmen der Diskounter -Ketten betrift kann ich bersöhnlich nur die Knicklichter ( da kann man ja nix falsch machen ) und die Grüne Angeltsche von Lidl empfehlen. Wobei die Boxen aus der Tasche auch nicht dazu gedacht sind oft geöffnet zu werden.


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Wohn in Sachsen, ist das Nordostdeutschland? Bei uns gibt es den auch! Und ich wollte das Zeug nicht kaufen, wunderte mich nur das Abu so billig herstellt!


 
:vik:in China,ist Plunder mit Makennahmen,aber
             welche Firma macht das heutzutage nicht?????


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Wenn PureFishing auch für den Billigkram seine gute Servicetour fährt wäre das zumindest schon mal ein sehr gutes Argument für diesen und nicht für den Plunder der anderen Lebensmittelläden.

Aber mal was anderes, Lidl hat ja ab Donnerstag auch wieder die Tasche. 
War die schon immer zu dem Preis ~25€ angeboten? Mir war so das der Preis früher unter 20€ war?! 
Für 25€ bekommt man ja auch bessere Taschen im orginären Angelladen.


----------



## antonio (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Wenn PureFishing auch für den Billigkram seine gute Servicetour fährt wäre das zumindest schon mal ein sehr gutes Argument für diesen und nicht für den Plunder der anderen Lebensmittelläden.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes, Lidl hat ja ab Donnerstag auch wieder die Tasche.
> War die schon immer zu dem Preis ~25€ angeboten? Mir war so das der Preis früher unter 20€ war?!
> Für 25€ bekommt man ja auch bessere Taschen im orginären Angelladen.



jup 19,95 € und sah auch etwas anders aus.

antonio


----------



## Windelwilli (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Gibt's bei euch echt auch die Tasche im Laden?

Be uns nämlich nicht, da ist die Tasche dieses Mal nicht dabei!#d


----------



## benzy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist die NETTO Kette, die schon viele Jahre NETTO hieß bevor PLUS sich dann auch noch Netto nannte.



Nein, ich muss dir widersprechen! Das ist der schwarze Netto! Hundenetto weil er einen schwarzen Hund namens Scotty als Logo hat! Es ist ein dänischer Discounter! Der Netto der vorher Plus war ist der Netto Markendiscount!
Und das Angebot sollte das sein:

http://www.netto.de/angebote/Pages/Angebote.aspx


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



benzy schrieb:


> Nein, ich muss dir widersprechen! Das ist der schwarze Netto! Hundenetto weil er einen schwarzen Hund namens Scotty als Logo hat! Es ist ein dänischer Discounter! Der Netto der vorher Plus war ist der Netto Markendiscount!
> Und das Angebot sollte das sein:
> 
> http://www.netto.de/angebote/Pages/Angebote.aspx



Wieso dänisch?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Zitat vom gelben Netto(der mit Hund):

"Hauptsitz von NETTO Deutschland ist die Reuterstadt Stavenhagen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern."


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



antonio schrieb:


> jup 19,95 € und sah auch etwas anders aus.
> 
> antonio



Super, danke für die Info!
Für den Preis ist die Tasche meiner Meinung nach kein guter Deal mehr, da gibt es bessere Taschen.


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Info!
> Für den Preis ist die Tasche meiner Meinung nach kein guter Deal mehr, da gibt es bessere Taschen.


 

jup seh ich auch so dachte ich mir auch schon bei norma das die tasche teurer geworden ist


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wieso dänisch?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Zitat vom gelben Netto(der mit Hund):
> 
> "Hauptsitz von NETTO Deutschland ist die Reuterstadt Stavenhagen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern."



Na und? Wo soll der Hauptsitz von Netto Deutschland denn sonst sein, ausser in Deutschland. (Und Osten ist auch klar wegen den Subventionen).

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netto_(Handelskette)#Netto_international


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Na sag ich doch.:m
"Netto" sitzt in DE M/V , ist also nicht dänisch. 
"Dansk Supermarket" ist dänisch.


----------



## Andal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Ändert das was an der Tatsache, dass das Set Ramsch ist?


----------



## Angler9999 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Zitat aus WIKI

Netto Deutschland (auch Netto Stavenhagen oder Netto Nord genannt) wurde im Juli 1990 als Tochter der Dansk Supermarked A/S gegründet. 


Jeder hat Recht, das Set ist was für "Schwarzangler" ..... wie ein Vorredner bereits schrieb.


----------



## Franky (19. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Franky: ist aber ABU drin, ich denke das war eher die Frage des TEs, wobei mir eig egal ist wo wer sein Angenzeug kauft.



Auch bei sog. Markenherstellern (Labeler) gibt es weniger taugliches Material. Z. T. wird eine Charge für einen bestimmten Wiederverkäufer gelabelt und vertickt. Muss nix mit dem Ursprungszeug zu tun haben - Abu an sich schätze ich nämlich schon sehr! DAS Zeug da aber schon auf dem Papier nicht!


----------



## zurfer (19. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*

Also abseits der Frage, woher der Netto kommt usw. Habe ich mir die Ware angesehen und angfasst habe ich sie auch. An der Steckrute sind Lacknasen, die Rolle macht einen Vollplastik-Eindruck und sieht nach wenig Schnur auf der Rolle aus. 

Trotzdem ist der Preis iO so. Nicht jeder hat eben 100€ für nen Stock und Fische fängt man auch, wenn man es kann und ordentliche Schnur + Haken drauf kommen.

Für meine beiden Jungs werden das die richtigen ersten eigenen Angeln dieses Jahr. Mit 5 Jahren die passende Ausrüstung und ich kann's auch als Grundangel nutzen...

PS: das mit den Subventionen war nix.


----------



## grubenreiner (19. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



2jahrepause schrieb:


> Was Angelsachen aus den Programmen der Diskounter -Ketten betrift kann ich bersöhnlich nur die Knicklichter ( da kann man ja nix falsch machen ).......



Oha, Vorsicht! Mir hat ein Nichtangelnder Freund weil ers gut meinte mal so eine Box Knicklichter vom Lidl mitgebracht. Funktioniert haben die schon, aber du durftest maximal auf Rutenlänge angeln, weiter als 3m und das schwache Glimmen war kum noch zu erkennen.
Gerade bei Sachen wie Schnur, Knicklichter etc. (also alles was altert und daurch unbrauchbar wird) verzichte ich gerne und mit Verlaub auf solchen Billigramsch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2013)

*AW: Abu Garcia im Hunde-Netto*



Andal schrieb:


> Ändert das was an der Tatsache, dass das Set Ramsch ist?



Nö.
Das kann bei dem Preis kaum Qualität sein.



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin Professor,
> 
> ich widerspreche Dir höchst ungern, aber der "Hunde-Netto" HAT seine "Wurzeln in Dänemark". Stand so in genau dieser Formulierung auch mal auf der Webseite. Vielleicht ist diese Seite der Netto-Page etwas geeigneter, Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen:
> 
> ...



Wieder was gelernt.
Ich kannte nur Netto DE (in M/V) und da der Sitz in Stavenhagen ist, ist, war das für mich der Hauptsitz(trotz Mutterkonzern "Dansk Supermarket").
Aber wenns noch anderswo welche vorher gab, isses auch OK(auch wenn die nicht Netto DE heißen).|supergri

Danke für die Aufklärung, Ralf.#h


----------

